# Camp Hyrule



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 17, 2005)

Registrations are coming up soon! They are on July 26 - 28 and is looking very Zelda:TP.  Just reminding you all.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 17, 2005)

Thank you!  I will definetely join, and I heard rumors about a TP demo being given out...


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 17, 2005)

seriously?!?!?!?thats sounds really kewl! my friend will be shocked that thats going to happen!


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 17, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I will definetely join, and I heard rumors about a TP demo being given out...


 Im definatly joining also, and  A TP DEMO!!!!??? SAH-WEET!


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 17, 2005)

this is straight from camp hyrule!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jul 17, 2005)

No, you actually *get* the *real* Twilight Princess game. *Not* the demo


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 17, 2005)

*jaw drops**jaw falls of* do they mail it 2 u or something


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jul 17, 2005)

SYSTEMELTDOWN911 said:
			
		

> *jaw drops**jaw falls of* do they mail it 2 u or something


 yeah.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 17, 2005)

u sure? (btw is it for the gamecube?)


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jul 17, 2005)

Positive and yes


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 17, 2005)

*does twirls and little dance things but fails miserably*


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 17, 2005)

so happy!!! What is everyones  cabin they want 2 be in?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 17, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Positive and yes


 How're you so sure?  Where did you hear this?


----------



## ƒish (Jul 17, 2005)

maybe i will join... im hoping for an animal crossing demo... or the real thing     

that would be awsome if they gave some people a prerelease...


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 17, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> maybe i will join... im hoping for an animal crossing demo... or the real thing
> 
> that would be awsome if they gave some people a prerelease...


 Join,


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 17, 2005)

I might join. I'm not sure right now, though.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 17, 2005)

i hope u do.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jul 18, 2005)

I will join but I want to know can you choose your cabin?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't   think so.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 18, 2005)

I might do it...


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 18, 2005)

*faints*  Last year, I was in CABIN 1! THE WINNER! WOOOO!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 18, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I will join but I want to know can you choose your cabin?


 No, you may not.  You'll get an email that assigns you to your cabin, though.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 18, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *faints* Last year, I was in CABIN 1! THE WINNER! WOOOO!


And you won the DS?


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 18, 2005)

u can win prizes that big???? This is my first year so i need to know this stuff 
:rofl:


----------



## ƒish (Jul 18, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Jul 18, 2005)

SYSTEMELTDOWN911 said:
			
		

> u can win prizes that big???? This is my first year so i need to know this stuff 
:rofl:


 wow... if they really gave away DS's that early... im definatly signing up... the chances of me getting Zelda, Mario Kart, or Animal Crossing are alot bigger


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 18, 2005)

SYSTEMELTDOWN911 said:
			
		

> u can win prizes that big???? This is my first year so i need to know this stuff 
:rofl:


 Yeah, you can win some good stuff. I think this year they are giving away LoZ:TP games. But, I already reserved one, so if I lose, I still get a game.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jul 18, 2005)

Count me in!!!!!!!   
^_^


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 18, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *faints*


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 18, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....Wait a minute.  I thought the first plae cabin won!


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 19, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Jul 19, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and you won a DS!?

if thats what you won... then wow... they made that thing quick.

i wonder what the winners will get this year...

Possibilities:

Zelda
Animal Crossing
Mario Kart

im hoping for the top 2... i could wait for Mario Kart... that way instead of playing with 20 other people, i get to play with a million


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 19, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Then who won a DS?


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 22, 2005)

just a quick reminder to all:

*<big><big><big><big><big>SIGN UPS ARE IN 4 DAYS!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big></big></big><big>


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 24, 2005)

<big><big><big><big><big>*There coming fast!!!!!!!SGN-UPS ARE IN 2DAYS!!!*</big></big></big>


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 25, 2005)

*<big><big><big><big><big>FINALLY!!!!!IN A FEW HOURS SIGN-UPS WILL OPEN!!!!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big>

Also, when your done signing up, please post your cabin and screen names so we can compete with each other =D</big>


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 25, 2005)

SYSTEMELTDOWN911 said:
			
		

> *<big><big><big><big><big>FINALLY!!!!!IN A FEW HOURS SIGN-UPS WILL OPEN!!!!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big>
> 
> Also, when your done signing up, please post your cabin and screen names so we can compete with each other =D </big></big>


<big><big>
 it actually opens tomorrow</big>


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 25, 2005)

thats actually what ni meant, in a few hours, it will be open


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 25, 2005)

SYSTEMELTDOWN911 said:
			
		

> thats actually what ni meant, in a few hours, it will be open


 half an hour!


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hooray! Just a quick question to someone who has been to camp hyrule, how do i get my cabin number?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2005)

I just registered for it.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jul 26, 2005)

Ive already joined......and....whats this........OMIGOD!!!!! FREE TP RELEASES!!!!! OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 26, 2005)

I regestered hopefuly when my cabin wins they will give me the prize anyways. BTW it just says I regestered and I did nothing...what is up with that?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 26, 2005)

I just signed up. :yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 26, 2005)

I've registered, and this will be my 2nd camp attendance.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 26, 2005)

I REGISTERED!!!


----------



## Monkey09 (Jul 26, 2005)

I registerd!!! <big><big><big>WOOOOO!</big>


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2005)

I put in my My Nintnedo name and my password, but when do we put in our nick name?  (first year)


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 28, 2005)

ur right, we need that so we know who other peeps are! Also, how do we know what cabin we are in?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 28, 2005)

SYSTEMELTDOWN911 said:
			
		

> ur right, we need that so we know who other peeps are! Also, how do we know what cabin we are in?


 You will recieve an E-mail that will contain all of this information.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 28, 2005)

o, ok! thx smart_tech!


----------



## GAMEQ (Jul 28, 2005)

I registered on Tuesday! Woot!


----------



## Mino (Jul 28, 2005)

I registered, even though I think I'm really late....  It said I did, though....  I may not be able to be there often, though....  I really hope to see some of you in my cabin!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jul 29, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I registered, even though I think I'm really late.... It said I did, though.... I may not be able to be there often, though.... I really hope to see some of you in my cabin!


It said that for me too. Bul said he was having a problem registering me, but I guess it worked. I hope to see you too!


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 30, 2005)

Just in 15days, Camp Hyrule will be open for business!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 30, 2005)

i didn't. i waited too long  <_<


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 2, 2005)

13 days left!!!!!


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I will be gone next week so that means..............................

..............................CAMP HYRULE WILL BE THE WEEK I RETURN!!! YAY!!!!!

I'm certain it will be fun!


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 12, 2005)

3 days until CMAP HYRULE!


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 13, 2005)

2 DAYS UNTIL CAMP HYRULE!


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 13, 2005)

Say what cabin is everyone in?

I just saw my email and I am in cabin 8  
Woot cabin 8!


Hope to see  many of you there!


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 14, 2005)

It starts tomorrow!  W00t!


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 15, 2005)

<big><big><big><big><big>*CAMP HYRULE STARTS TODAY!*</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big>*</big></big></big></big></big><big>


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 15, 2005)

<big><big><big><big><big>15 more minutes til camp hyrule starts!</big></big></big>


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 15, 2005)

waoh, I ment to say an <big><big><big><big><big>HOUR and 15 minutets</big></big></big>.  My bad.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 15, 2005)

Ac1983fan said:
			
		

> waoh, I ment to say an <big><big><big><big><big>HOUR and 15 minutets</big></big></big>.  My bad. </big></big>


<big><big>
 It'a all right. You were close, anyways.</big>


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2005)

So it starts at noon EST?


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 15, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> So it starts at noon EST?


 yep.
and 9 pacific, 10 Mountain, 11 centarl.
Are you in the EST storm?
Cause I live there also.


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 15, 2005)

hmm....
actually, andy said "in an hour.  9 am est at the latest" 1 hour ago.
So it could be open in 3 minutes or an hour and 3 minutes.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 15, 2005)

well,i am in

YAY i am in cabin 7


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 15, 2005)

what is your cabin names going to be?my idea is winning (oddly....)


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 15, 2005)

I got the e-mail and everything, but when I logged in, it said I WASN'T REGISTERED!!!


----------



## ƒish (Aug 15, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I got the e-mail and everything, but when I logged in, it said I WASN'T REGISTERED!!!


    
:'(				

that really sucks...

im sorry     



hey guys....  camp is weird.... i cant figure out the baseball game...

i got zero points


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 15, 2005)

it's allright... I wasn't going to be on much anyway, and the prize stinks!  .. wait... my sister and I share the account, and on the other computer, it's working... Weiiird...


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 15, 2005)

Exactly one year ago, I first came to Nsider as the name Triforce3force, for the purpose of going to camp hyrule.  I met many friends, and stayed on Nsider.  Then, because of my stupid sister, that account got banned.  Now, I'm under the name Triforce4force.  At Camp Hyrule 2004, my cabin won, and I was in the finals for LoZ trivia.  I don't go on Nsider much anymore, but this brings back memories.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 15, 2005)

hmmm..... this is really strange... basicly everything is a chatroom... i wonder what we actually do...

im in cabin 8 by the way... and we will win,.. unless im with 30 4 year olds...


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 15, 2005)

yep... full of memories...


----------



## ƒish (Aug 15, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Exactly one year ago, I first came to Nsider as the name Triforce3force, for the purpose of going to camp hyrule.  I met many friends, and stayed on Nsider.  Then, because of my stupid sister, that account got banned.  Now, I'm under the name Triforce4force.  At Camp Hyrule 2004, my cabin won, and I was in the finals for LoZ trivia.  I don't go on Nsider much anymore, but this brings back memories.


 sad that you couldn't make it in     


hmm.... i just fed stumpy a fish.... cool?


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 15, 2005)

I just couldn't make it in on this computer... only on the other one.... that's what I call weird!


----------



## ƒish (Aug 15, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I just couldn't make it in on this computer... only on the other one.... that's what I call weird!


     

wish you were here.... that'd be cool...


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 15, 2005)

Frankly, I don't want to win.  EVERY member of the winning cabin gets a shirt... it would be awkward when it came to the door, as my parents'  don't know I'm in CH.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 15, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Frankly, I don't want to win.  EVERY member of the winning cabin gets a shirt... it would be awkward when it came to the door, as my parents'  don't know I'm in CH.


 heh, me too...

i'd probably never wear it either... just sell it or hang it on my wall for some reason     

what im interested in is the "secret prize" my guess is its Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 15, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the instructions are right there....
I won it already.


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 15, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Frankly, I don't want to win.  EVERY member of the winning cabin gets a shirt... it would be awkward when it came to the door, as my parents'  don't know I'm in CH.


 same here


----------

